# ***** Six (6) Capital Cities !!!!! *****



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

* I put together some pictures into these banners. I hope you like them !!!

***  all pictures come from Latinscrapers *


----------



## FutureSkyscraper (May 30, 2008)

Those would make some nice posters, really eye-catching


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I like'em...good job:yes:


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Beautiful. Just beautiful


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Great Job! They looks amazing kay:


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

They're good, but Sao Paulo isn't a capital


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

The pics in mexico city's banner are old! very old! but great job thank u!


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

Impressive banners :applause:


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

Brasilia is Brazil's capital city:nuts:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ I'M IMPRESSED with your geographic intelligence, but São Paulo is the Capital of Sao Paulo state in Brazil.... But you're wright Brasília is the capital of brazil


----------

